# طلب لخطة مكافحة القوارض والجرذان



## mohamed lashin (27 فبراير 2009)

هل توجد أى معلومات عن الأسلوب الأمثل لوضع خطة مكافحة القوارض للشركات
للوقاية منها من مخاطر قرض كابلات الكهرباء خاصة الضغط العالى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (27 فبراير 2009)

و الله جيت على الوجيعة

مهندس محمد فكرتنا بفار السبتية و عمايلة

اولا السؤال كيف تصل هذه القوارض الى الكابلات

لابد من ان تكون المبانى و كذلك وحدات الكهرباء محكمة الغلق ده اجراء سلامة قبل ان يكون موضوع القوارض

هناك و سيلة لطرد القوارض باستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية كويسة و ليس لها اى اثار ضارة

اتمنى ان تنفعك هذه الوسيلة


----------



## mohamed lashin (27 فبراير 2009)

عزيزى مهندس سيد 
أغلب شركات المكافحة لا تقتنع بهذا الرأى (منع القوارض ) وليس إصطيادها (بالسم أو المصيدة أو اللاصق )فهذا الأسلوب لايمنع القوارض
والمطلوب هو منعها على الأقل فى أماكن توزيع الكهرباء.
أما من ناحية التصميم لمنعها فهذا أثبت فشله الذريع لأن القوارض فى منتهى الذكاء ولا تقع فى الخطأ مرتين.
أما الإنسان..........
ومن ناحية الموجات الصوتية فقد قامت بعض الشركات الصينية بتصنيع أجهزة وإجتمعت الآراء على عدم جدواها.
فماذا نفعل.


----------



## sayed00 (27 فبراير 2009)

محمد

موضوع المنع عن طريق التصميم الجيد ياتى بفاعلية جيدة معنا و ان كان هناك فار ذكى موضوع الموجات فوق الصوتية تهربة

انا عارف كويس جدا فئران مصر مينفعش معاها الا المصايد 

جرب موضوع اجهزة الموجات الصوتية (ليست الصينية) هناك نوعيات اوروبية جيدة


----------



## mohamed lashin (27 فبراير 2009)

هل لديك أى توصيات بأسماء معينة


----------



## محمد على77 (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام وعليكم

اية الراى المفيد


----------



## almasry (28 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز أنا جربت الموجات فوق الصوتيه و السم و الماده اللاصقع ومفيش حاجه نفعت . ياريت لو حد عنده طريق أخرى يفيدنا بها .,و شكرا


----------



## mohamed lashin (28 أبريل 2009)

القطط-----------------------------


----------



## almasry (28 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي محمد مينفعش موضوع القطط لآني بعد كده لازم أجيب كلاب للقطط وبعد كده مش عارف أجيب ايه للكلاب . كده الموضوع حيبقى دوخيني يالمونه


----------



## هاني امبابي (26 مايو 2009)

*افضل خطه لحماية كابلات الكهرباء ولوح الكهرباء من هجوم القوارض*

عناية المهندس محمد لاشين لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير ، بخصوص وضع خطه مناسبة لحماية الكابلات ولوح الكهرباء من القوارض ارد عليك بصفتى متخصص في هذا المجال ( مهندس مكافحة ناقلات الامراض والقوارض ) .
أولاً : بالنسبة لأجهزة الالتراسونيك لها ظروف عمل خاصة لتنجح والامريكى الافضل علي الاطلاق وينجح في الاماكن المغلقة .
ثانياً : يجب الاهتمام بسد اي فتحة مهما كانت بالنسبة لك ضيقة ولا تصلح لمرور فأر.
ثالثاً : يجب الاستعانة بشركة متخصصة لانها تمتلك امكانيات تفوق قدرات الغير مختصين نظراً للتجارب المتعدده التي تمر عليهم كذلك الخبرات والامكانيات من وسائل مكافحة عن بعض وبرنامج منتظم يجدد اسبوعياً .
رابعاً : البيئة المحيطة تلعب دو هام في المكافحة في المنطقة المراد تأمينها كذلك طبيعة نوعية القوارض بها لان كل نوع له اسلوب معيشى وكذلك اسلوب مختلف لمكافحته.
ويوجد هناك ارتباط مؤكد بتفاعل الفلزات الكهربائية مما تجذب القوارض خاصاً للوحات الكهرباء ظناً منها انه يوجد غذاء لها فتحدث المشكلة .
ولك منى خالص التحية


----------



## حكيم لبنان (31 مايو 2009)

اشكركم ورجائي ان يرشدني احد الى برنامج زبزبات صوتية لحل مشكلة القوارض والبرغش


----------

